# Looking for squatter tom!!!



## oregondrifter (Mar 15, 2009)

Any idea, he's from Wisconsin, has a self portrait tattoo of him sucking a dick on his leg.
If anyone knows of his whereabouts. please inform me. I am doing a bit of traveling this summer, with my buddy Earl (supertramp). And we want to meet up with the fool!

ORALE

Squatter jake...


----------



## oregondrifter (Mar 15, 2009)

Alright thanks man!


----------



## stove (Mar 15, 2009)

Arrow's not a man, per se...


...Or, y'know, at all. But good luck finding your buddy with the fellatio tat!


----------

